# Pink Glofish with yellow fins



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought a pair of glofish a couple weeks ago and I realized that their fins are a little bit yellowish. Water condition is good and they don't seem to have any disease(as far as I know). They look very happy, and not seem to be stressed or anything, appetite is good and they happily swim around the tank. Could this be a glofish disease or something because of them being genetically modded? Oh btw, the fins of the other fish in the tank are normal with no discoloration or whatsover.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I think they should do fine, but glo fish are genticly moderted zebra danios (from what I have read.) Therefore you need a school of them. Anyways I think that should be normal. If they are still eating and breathing normally then I say they should be fine.


----------

